# Dave Gannon and Boss



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Does anyone have contact info for Dave Gannon? He shows a Tanbark dog who is a littermate to Quiz and I've always wanted to see what some of his littermates looked like, and what they looked like when working. 

No idea where the rest of the pups went, other than the fact that the woman who owned the father (SanDee Clifton) kept one whom she named Cash.

Thanks,
Stephanie


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's on facebook....


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like Quiz's litter mates are still around Siblings of UCD Tanbark's Number Two Pencil JH, CanCD, CDX, AX, AXJ, JS-E, RS-E, GS-E, WCDex

Have you tried contacting his breeder?

You could try PM'ing some of the people in this attached thread to see if they know anything http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-agility-obedience/97234-dave-gannon.html


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Wanted to say how very sorry I was so see that you had recently lost Quiz. Sounds like he was a great dog and companion.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks. Just looked him up on Facebook. Wow - the pic of Boss... Boss looks MUCH older than Quiz - he's way more sugar-faced than Quiz was when he passed. So interesting how some dogs go white-faced faster than others... I'll send him a msg on FB. Thanks.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I know Dave and Boss quite well and met Cash a handful of times. Boss is still full of energy and still likes to forge when he can get away with it!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> Boss is still full of energy and still likes to forge when he can get away with it!


I wouldn't know anything about a dog who does/did that... :heartbeat:heartbeat

Man, I miss working that lil' dude. I was really looking forward to returning to the utility ring this summer.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Boss is actually the only Tanbark dog to have OTCH MACH


----------

